# Eyeko Beauty 3 in 1 Tinted Cream



## irn_maiden (Feb 5, 2009)

A moisturizer, eye cream and blush all in 1. Gives an amazing dewy glow even on my olive complexion. An added bonus - not tested on animals.

Price $8
Value for money - great, a little goes a long way
Packaging - cute Manga style
Downside - hard to find in stores but there is an Eyeko website

Overall I would def give 9/10 and recommend this to all.


----------



## swirledpeacat (May 13, 2009)

I love this stuff too, you are right it does give a lovely dewy glow. Have you tried the bronzing cream? I think that stuff is even better, you need a tiny bit and it gives a beautiful natural glow. I've got a pic of it swatched on my blog Swirled peacat's Beauty Blog.

Yay eyeko!
xx


----------



## newtomakeup (May 18, 2009)

I have them in the bronze colour. Its really amazing. I usually mix a little with my moisturiser and apply all over my face which gives me the tinted moisturiser effect


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm convinced. For these prices it's not like I can complain! Heck, sometimes my latte costs more!


----------



## thelimabean (Jan 8, 2010)

Would it be good for dry skin w/acne?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought this for a pound in superdrug a few weeks back.

I really like it, its the first product like this I have tried but it seems to do the job


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 14, 2010)

I like this but  i find it hard to apply evenly


----------



## lifesentropy (Feb 20, 2012)

I love this product! I mix it in with my foundation (1 parts eyeko, 2 parts foundation) and it gives me the nicest, most natural looking dewy skin! I love it more than I love my Boots No7 Illuminating lotion (dupe of Benefit High Beam).








  	Blog: http://lifes-entropy.blogspot.com


----------

